# 18 foot span for mobile home ceiling ridge board



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you trying to create a vaulted ceiling? If you remove the ceiling joists or collar ties--the ridge will become a supporting member--Posts at each end down to proper footing --and the ridge sized for the load.

One of the engineers or framers here could offer some advice---I would have to consult with a pro.as the specs are beyond my knowledge.


----------



## ogyver (Feb 28, 2011)

*basically moving and widening the opening*

What I'm doing is moving the 12' opening and expanding it to 18' along the marriage line. I couldn't believe the small size of the header on the 12' opening that's why I mentioned it. This is not a ridge, but really a header since each half of the opening is separate along its axis and each half of each end post(2"x3") is strapped to the other side's post using plumber's tape. There are other straps on the header from the roof trusses but they look like hold downs. I'm not familiar with the design loads for mobile home roofs but they can't be much if a 12' opening had 1x2s stiffening a 4" wide piece of 1/2" plywood for a header. Seems like I'm safe with an 18' beam of 4, 2x8 D.Fir sistered together with piers under the floor. Just checking though


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mobile home construction is a mystery to me----Post a picture or two if you can--Mike---


----------



## ogyver (Feb 28, 2011)

First pic is of part of the existing header down the marriage line- the joint between the two halves of the double wide. Each side of the joint has an identical header - the sides are just plumber taped together in a few places. This is the ceiling joint under the lengthwise peak of the roof. The second pic is where I want to put the 18' header. A post is in the foreground(that's the right side of the 12' header) that's moving 4' to the left and the stud wall is going to be replaced by the 18' header all the way to the right. You can see a 1x3 sill and the 2x3 studs on each side of the marriage line.


----------



## ogyver (Feb 28, 2011)

Removed some ceiling and found a joint between 3/4" x 12" plywood on edge as the existing header and 2, 2x10s above the sheet rock over the stud wall . No 2x8 wood header will support the load over that 20' span. I'm going back to the drawing board.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Mobile homes are engineered. You really should ask the factory. If the interior is in any way related to the performance of the structure in wind, then it's illegal to modify without an engineers seal.

If you're going to do it anyway, then look at the span tables for glue lams and engineered trusses.


----------

